# Complete Turbo kit, $1830



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

Dont now if you guys search SR20forum or not but i came across this today.
A turbo kit for the sr20de

http://sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36710&perpage=20&pagenumber=1

if u want turbo for a good price check this out


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

jgy is a good guy you can ask anybody on sr20 


hey you got a car seat to but is it lite weight


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i dont post anything really on sr20 cause i know if i search i could find the answer and the info is very helpful


----------

